# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Razer Pro|Type - Bàn phím giải trí thời trang

## Hatobaby

*Bạn đang tìm cho mình một chiếc bàn phím rất thời trang phục vụ hiệu quả cho công việc cũng như giải trí đặc biệt là chơi game. Bàn phím Pro|Type của Razer sẽ đáp ứng đầy đủ các yêu cầu của người dùng khắt khe nhất. Không còn gì tuyệt vời bằng việc sở hữu cho mình một chiếc máy nghe nhạc iPod đầy thời trang đi kèm với chiếc bàn phím Pro|Type.

*

​ *
Hộp và phụ kiện*

Hộp đựng Pro|Type không sử dụng 2 tông màu truyền thống của Razer là xanh lá cây và màu đen. Bao trùm toàn thân hộp là một màu trắng chủ đạo giống như màu của sản phẩm.
Ở mặt đằng trước của hộp đựng bạn có thể nhìn thấy chiếc bàn phím Pro|Type với một chiếc iPod thế hệ thứ 4 được cắm trên Dock. Dock của iPod đã được thiết kế theo một chuẩn chung cho nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng Dock đi kèm trên Pro|Type với các thiết bị iPod thế hệ thứ 5.


 ​Ở mặt đằng sau của hộp đựng chứa các thông tin khá cơ bản về đặc điểm, tính năng của sản phẩm. Lời khuyên tốt nhất cho người dùng đó là nên đọc kỹ, tìm hiểu các thông tin cơ bản trên vỏ hộp của sản phẩm trước khi mua. Ngoài ra bạn cũng bắt gặp hình ảnh các sản phẩm khác như chuột, bàn di chuột, tai nghe thuộc dòng Pro|Solutions của Razer.

 ​ Sản phẩm được bảo vệ khá kỹ lưỡng, qua 2 lần mở hộp bạn sẽ gặp bàn phím Pro|Type vẫn còn được bọc bảo vệ bởi một lớp vỏ bằng nilon trong suốt.


 ​ _Click để xem ảnh khổ lớn_
 ​Các phụ kiện đi kèm bao gồm một sách hướng dẫn, đĩa CD driver và 02 khay để lắp vào iPod dock.

 ​*Góc nhìn tổng quan*

Ấn tượng đầu tiên của bạn về Pro|Type đó là nó được phủ một màu trắng tinh khiết tuyệt đẹp. Không giống như bàn phím Lycosa hay Tarantula, Pro|Type phát huy vẻ đẹp thực sự của nó ngay từ khi bóc ra khỏi hộp. 



Một đặc điểm khá thú vị thu hút được sự chú ý của người dùng đó là bàn phím trang bị iPod dock ngay ở phía trên, chính giữa.
Bạn có thể thấy dock của Pro|Type trông rất giống với các dock thông dụng của iPod. Đầu kết nối với các máy iPod được thiết kế hơi nghiêng so với phương thẳng đứng giúp bạn có thể nhìn rõ màn hình hiển thị của máy iPod khi bạn cắm vào dock trên Pro|Type.


 ​Khay nhựa màu trắng đi kèm được dùng để gắn vào dock có tác dụng cố định, giữ chắc chắn các máy iPod được cắm vào, kích cỡ của vùng lõm vào được thiết kế phù hợp để có thể lắp nhiều máy iPod có kích cỡ khác nhau. Việc lắp khay đựng này lên Pro|Type rất dễ dàng và nhanh chóng, 2 khay này được thiết kế cho các máy iPod thế hệ thứ 4 tuy nhiên bạn cũng có thể sử dụng với các máy thế hệ thứ 5, tuy nhiên chúng tôi chưa có điều kiện để kiểm tra điều này.

​Thử nghiệm trên Pro|Type với một máy iPod Nano cho kết quả thiết bị hoạt động rất tốt


 ​Có một điều mà nhiều người sử dụng ưa thích ở các mẫu bàn phím gần đây của Razer đó là các bàn phím này có thể kết nối với chiếc PC của bạn thông qua 2 đường kết nối USB thay vì một đường kết nối như các bàn phím thông thường khác. Điều này có nghĩa là bạn có thể cắm thêm 2 thiết bị có cổng giao tiếp USB khác mà không cần tới thiết bị USB-hub.
Cũng giống như các bàn phím cao cấp khác của Razer, Pro|Type cũng được trang bị đầu cắm USB được mạ vàng giúp tăng chất lượng và sự ổn định của kết nối giữa bàn phím và PC.

 ​Xét về tổng thể Pro|Type trông rất giống với người anh em Tarantula của mình, cả về hình dáng cũng như cách bố trí các phím. Nhìn thoáng qua có lẽ ai cũng cho rằng chúng chỉ khác nhau về màu sắc, một bên là màu trắng tinh khiết, một bên là một màu đen sang trọng, lịch lãm. Điểm khác biệt lớn nhất giữa 2 bàn phím này là ở điểm Pro|Type trang bị thêm iPod dock chứ không phải là về màu sắc của chúng.

 ​Ở vị trí mà Razer trang bị iPod dock cho Pro|Type thì với bàn phím Tarantula, vị trí đó chính là chỗ để lắp hệ thống đèn chiếu “Battlelight” tuyệt đẹp hoặc có thể lắp các webcam của Razer.

 
 ​Một điểm đáng chú ý đó là ở mặt đứng phía trước của Pro|Type có một cổng ra line-out, đây chính là cổng mà bạn có thể kết nối với máy iPod của bạn nếu muốn. Điều này có nghĩa là bạn có thể kết nối bàn phím Pro|Type với hệ thống âm thanh trong phòng của bạn. Đây chính là một sự kết nối tắt hiệu quả với hệ thống âm thanh của chiếc PC. Ngay cạnh cổng line-out này là 2 cổng kết nối usb.


 ​Ở phía ngoài cùng bên trái của bàn phím có một dãy bao gồm 5 phím được bố trí theo hàng dọc không đều nhau. Trong đó phím trên cùng khi bạn nhấn vào sẽ có tác dụng chuyển trạng thái chiếc PC của bạn sang chế độ Stand-by. Tiếp theo, ở ngay bên dưới là một phím có biểu tượng hình ngôi nhà, phím này có tác dụng mở trang chủ (homepage) của trình duyệt internet của bạn. Tiếp theo ở phía bên dưới là 3 phím có chức năng liên quan tới các thiết lập cho việc xem ảnh như: nút xoay ảnh, nút phóng to, thu nhỏ ảnh và nút xem ảnh với kích cỡ thật (100%). Các phím trên có tác dụng với trình xem ảnh “Windows picture viewer”.

 ​Hàng phím ngay bên phải hàng phím ngoài cùng bên trái bao gồm các phím được ký hiệu từ L1 đến L5. Đây là các phím mà bạn có thể gán các marco hay lập trình chức năng cho chúng. Điều này rất tiện lợi cho các game thủ cũng như những người dùng thông thường để gán một thao tác nào đó hay được sử dụng vào một phím cụ thể. Các phím này được chiếu sáng khi bàn phím ở chế độ bật. Ở phía bên phải của Pro|Type cũng bao gồm một hàng dọc bao gồm 5 phím được ký hiệu từ R1 đến R5, các phím này cũng có chức năng tương tự các phím L1-L5, và cũng được chiếu sáng khi bàn phím được bật.
Tiếp theo là đến các nút ở hàng dọc ngoài cùng bên phải. Đây là các phím có chức năng liên quan tới các chương trình multimedia. Nút trên cùng có hình ký hiệu là một nốt nhạc là nút dùng để mở một chương trình multimedia mà bạn chỉ định ví dụ như chương trình Window Media Player. Ngay dưới phím trên cùng là tới các nút mà người sử dụng chỉ cần nhìn thoáng qua là có thể nhận biết được chức năng của nó. Các nút này sử dụng các biểu tượng đặc trưng của các chương trình đa phương tiện phổ biến bao gồm các chức năng: chơi nhạc, dừng chơi, chuyển tới bài trước đó, chuyển tới bài tiếp theo. 2 nút cuối cùng thì một phím được chú thích bởi dòng chữ Shuffle, đây là phím có chức năng chơi các bài hát, đoạn video một cách ngẫu nhiên không theo thứ tự. Nút còn lại có chức năng điều chỉnh âm thanh tăng giảm theo mong muốn.


 ​Các phím bên trái và bên phải ngoài cùng của bàn phím được thiết kế với cùng kích cỡ và rất đối xứng với nhau. Trong đó các phím L1-L5 đối xứng với các phím R1-R5 và các phím có chức năng liên quan tới việc xem ảnh đối xứng với các phím có chức năng giải trí đa phương tiện.


 ​Các phím L1-L5 và R1-R5 đều sử dụng công nghệ chiếu sáng từ bên dưới. Mỗi hàm marcro được gán vào các phím này có thể được gán tối đa lên tới 8 động tác nhấn phím. Sử dụng Pro|Type trong bóng tối bạn sẽ thấy các phím trên trông khá đẹp mắt với ánh sáng xanh huyền ảo, tuy nhiên hiệu ứng chiếu sáng cũng có thể nhận biết khá rõ khi dùng ở điều kiện ánh sáng ban ngày.

 ​Ở phía dưới của Pro|Type được in hình logo của Razer, logo này chỉ thực sự nổi bật và thể hiện được đẳng cấp của thương hiệu Razer khi được chiếu sáng.


 ​ Ở mặt đế của Pro|Type được trang bị 4 chân đế có gắn cao su để chống trượt trong quá trình sử dụng. Và cũng giống như các bàn phím thông thường khác Pro|Type cũng được trang bị chân đứng nhằm mang lại tư thế sử dụng thuận lợi cho người dùng.

Trình điều khiển Drivers
Đầu tiên bạn cắm 2 đầu usb vào 2 cổng usb của chiếc PC, sau đó cho đĩa CD driver vào để cài đặt. Quá trình cài đặt rất dễ dàng và nhanh chóng.  

Giao diện chính của trình driver gắn liền với hình ảnh màu trắng của Pro|Type. Ở phía bên phải và bên trái của giao diện chính này chính là phần gán các macro cho các phím L1-L5 và R1-R5. Pro|Type cho phép bạn lưu trữ tới 10 profiles khác nhau, điều này có nghĩa là bạn có thể lưu trữ tới 100 macro khác nhau.


 
 ​
Lưu trữ và chỉnh sửa các macro rất dễ dàng. Bạn chỉ đơn giản click vào vùng trống được ký hiệu theo tên các nút mà bạn muốn gán macro và cấu hình các thiết lập cần thiết, bạn có thể thiết lập độ trễ về thời gian cho động tác khi người dùng nhấn vào các nút trên.


 ​Ở phía trên cùng ngay chính giữa có mục Imaging Options, khi bạn click vào đó sẽ hiện ra một danh sách trễ xuống bao gồm các chương trình duyệt ảnh khá phổ biến hiện nay. Bạn có thể chọn một trong số các chương trình đó. Các nút có chức năng liên quan tới chương trình xử lý ảnh trên Pro|Type sẽ có tác dụng đối với chương trình được lựa chọn.


 ​ _Click để xem ảnh khổ lớn_
 ​ Tiếp theo là đến mục Media Player Options ở ngay bên phải mục Imaging Options. Khi click vào đó sẽ hiện ra một danh sách trễ xuống bao gồm một số chương trình nghe nhạc, xem phim phổ biến hiện nay như windows media player hay winamp. Sau khi lựa chọn một trong số các chương trình đó, khi click vào nút có biểu tượng nốt nhạc ở ngoài cùng ngoài cùng bên trái bạn sẽ mở chương trình đó ra mà không cần phải thao tác với chuột. Ngoài ra các phím có chức năng tương tự liên quan sẽ có tác dụng trên chương trình media vừa lựa chọn.
 Đánh giá chung

 Cũng giống như bàn phím Tarantula, Pro|Type cũng được trang bị các phím bấm mỏng hơn so với các bàn phím thông thường khác cho cảm giác phím bấm khá êm và mượt giống như bàn phím của laptop.

 Với việc trang bị các phím để gán các macro ở cả 2 bên trái và phải, Pro|Type thích hợp cho cả các game thủ ưa sử dụng các phím ở cụm phím phía bên phải của bàn phím.




 ​  Thử nghiệm Pro|Type với các tiện ích nghe nhạc, xem phim, xem ảnh khá tiện lợi với các phím chuyên dụng ngay trên bàn phím. Đối với những người dùng máy vi tính hay sử dụng nhiều cửa sổ chương trình một lúc hoặc những người công việc luôn gắn liến với chiếc PC thì Pro|Type là một chiếc bàn phím tuyệt vời phù hợp cho cả công việc, giải trí và chơi game.


 Trải nghiệm Pro|Type trong game Counter Strike: Source (CSS) và Battlefield 2 cho cảm giác sử dụng phím không hề thua kém các bàn phím chơi game cao cấp khác. Với việc trang bị tổ hợp các phím có thể gán các macro, điều này rất tiện lợi để thay thế cho việc sử dụng một tổ hợp các phím nhiều lần. 


​Trong các game thể loại FPS bạn có thể mua nhanh cho mình các vật dụng khác nhau chỉ với 1 động tác nhấn phím. Ví dụ như thay vì trong game CSS bạn dùng tổ hợp phím mặc định “B+4+2” để mua cho mình một khẩu AK-47 thì bạn có thể gán tổ hợp 3 phím trên vào 1 macro và gán macro này cho các phím L1-L5 và R1-R5, khi đó bạn có thể sở hữu nhanh cho mình một khẩu AK-47 chỉ với một động tác nhấn phím.

 
​ [SIZE=2
Không những thế việc sử dụng macro cũng rất tiện lợi với những người do yêu cầu công việc hay phải sử dụng một tổ hợp nhiều phím khác nhau. Ví dụ với chương trình xử lý ảnh Photoshop bạn có thể gán một tổ hợp nhấn nhiều phím vào một trong các phím L và R, và với một cú nhấn phím bạn có thể thực hiện cho mình các thao tác chỉnh sửa ảnh mà trước đây bạn phải sử dụng đồng thời nhiều phím khác nhau.
[/SIZE] 
*Lời kết*
 Ưu điểmTrang bị Ipod dockHỗ trợ rất tốt cho công việc, chơi game, giải tríTrang bị các phím có thể gán các macroTrang bị 10 phím sử dụng công nghệ chiếu sáng từ dưới lênTrình điều khiển Drivers có thể lưu trữ tới 10 profiles giúp bạn dễ dàng quản lýThiết kế rất đẹp và hợp thời trangCác phím thanh mảnh cho cảm giác sử dụng rất tuyệt, êm và mượtNhược điểm: 
Giá thành hơi caoPro|Type xứng đáng là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo đáp ứng các yêu cầu khắt khe của người dùng về một mẫu bàn phím không chỉ tối ưu cho việc chơi game mà còn đáp ứng các nhu cầu giải trí cũng như phục vụ cho công việc. Không còn gì tuyệt vời bằng sở hữu cho mình một máy nghe nhạc iPod và một chiếc bàn phím Pro|Type trong góc làm việc và giải trí của mình.

----------

